# Bow Strings



## deerchaser (Mar 7, 2011)

How often do you guys change out your bowstrings?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Very seldom. 

Maintenance. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I will admit. Not often enough.
I hunted a scimitar bull every weekend for almost three months. First shot was just a touch back. I tracked him for an hour or so and during the draw for my follow up shot my string broke mid draw. Luckily first shot did the job shortly after but could have been heartbreaking.

Notice no bowstring in my trophy picture. I change more often now.


----------



## see-n-spots (Apr 9, 2007)

According to Santa Fe archery..... Every year if you shoot daily or do not maintain your string.... Every other year if do not shoot daily but maintance your string.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

I waxed mine really good when it was new and once a year after that and I have the same string that the bow came with 5 or more years ago. I shot a deer with it this year. But I only shoot 2 to 3 shots a year. No practice required.


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

I shoot traditional and I make my own strings, so I change out strings pretty regular.

I would like to recommend to you wheelie bow shooters, anytime your bow goes on a press, wax your string. By doing this it will allow wax to get between the individual strings, this will make your string last longer.

SGREM, that's plain crazy, I am glad you got him. What a lucky day, kinda.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

I must have string ocd. Before season I shoot prolly 4 or 5 days a week for 2 months. I wax the strung once a month and before the opener.

My 2013 bow will get a string this summer.


----------

